# Turbo chatter



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Is it really that bad? I mean rs turbos, cosworths infact most turbo cars can have this chatter and no one makes a issue of it. On the other hand an Audi with it and its frowned upon. I know what the noise is but does it really lesson the life of the turbo by much?

I have just put my split r back on and am getting it, i have tried to adjust the valve and it doesnt make a difference, i like the sound, just wondered if it is really that bad for the turbo.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I think according to forge it's perfectly normal and won't cause any damage if you follow their setup instructions

They must of done hours and hours of testing Ian so can't see it being eyewash


----------



## dpbayly (Mar 16, 2011)

I love it and it is totally normal for the splitter R and its not turbo chatter its actually the D/V making the noise not the turbo like the rs turbos and cosworths so no damage is being caused, i had this confirmed when i spoke to Forge about it so dont worry and just love it i do 8) :


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I was under the impression that the chatter sound was the turbo stalling, as the air that it's compressed has nowhere to go when the throttle closes

My TT did this when I first got it, as the Diverter Valve had failed. I replaced the Diverter Valve, which allowed the excess pressure to recirculate, and the chatter went away.

If the chatter sound is the turbo stalling under pressure, then I wouldn't think that It'll do the turbo bearings much good.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I was under the impression that chatter was bad and usually points to the d/v at fault :?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah i am sure it is the pressure going back and stalling the blades. Like i say many cars do it, i used to run my cossie without a d/v just to get that noise but then again so did everyone else.


----------



## dpbayly (Mar 16, 2011)

like i said in the case of the splitter R its the valve replicating the noise and its nothing to do with the turbo stalling

I draw your attention to paragraph 7 on page 2 of the instruction that come with the Forge splitter R valve exactly as there written:

Please note that valve flutter under partial throttle conditions or partial boost throttle lift is a normal occurrence and IS NOT an indication of compressor surging. Partial throttle or partial boost valve flutter is solely an indication that the valve is responding directly in a completely normal way to an inconsistent pressure difference on either side of the throttle body as it is being modulated. Compressor surging would only be experienced if full-boost throttle lift valve flutter is experienced under prolonged circumstances and is not corrected immediately.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

See i get it the other way around a get little or no chatter on part boost, but i get it when really boosting up. Which would indicate its the valve at fault.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

all depends... my 007p sounds like it chatters, but if you put the airbox thats sealed back on it shuts up alot... :roll:

my turbo is well overdue to explode as many keep telling me... but the little plucky KO4 has done no wrong... now on 120'000 and still going strong a boosting like a trooper, with no sign of oil seal failure... could also be the bounce back of the waste gate... but mine sounds great... and mines only a 007 with a actuator and the neuspeed... the neuspeed made it really loud... and after hearing SAVTT's i fell in love and had to have that kit for the noise factor... if you think a wak box to standard is like chalk and cheese the wakbox to neuspeed is the same...


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I have the neuspeed as well. Does sound great.


----------



## Roller83 (Dec 18, 2010)

I used to own a cosworth managed Escort RS Turbo and it used to flutter like a beast as I ran 19psi through it... It never had any DV on it at all just a hose straight off the turbo and a cone filter on it... That obv was due to compressor surge/stall or what ever term u wanna use... It used to go thru turbos quite often... And it was possibly due to the stalling...

But I am pretty sure there are Dump/Diverter valves that do work normally yet do have a hint of Flutter to them,.. So as stated that splitter R one could well be the case... I miss the sound so much... Was so sexy haha (anorak) lol...

So i guess there's two choices,,, buy the Splitter R one.... Or run with no DV at all but I reckon, if by a week or by a year, this will lower the life of ya turbo

If the splitter r one does have this as the case once my standard one is pig weed I'll b buy that!!!!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

You do need to run a dv or split r mate, you cant run nothing the engine managment light would come on. The split r is not meant to chatter thats the point. If it does then the spring is too tight and you need to turn the top anti clockwise to weaken the spring. That doesnt work on mine, maybe it has something to do with the n249 bypass.


----------



## Roller83 (Dec 18, 2010)

ian222 said:


> You do need to run a dv or split r mate, you cant run nothing the engine managment light would come on. The split r is not meant to chatter thats the point. If it does then the spring is too tight and you need to turn the top anti clockwise to weaken the spring. That doesnt work on mine, maybe it has something to do with the n249 bypass.


Ah fair play... I weren't aware u have to... I wouldn't run mine without it anyway as I like my turbo lasting as long as possible... Lol

As for the split r one... Wat above the lad above who's one flutters and reckons it's stated to b normal?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah but mine chatters on full boost which isnt right, part boost and its alright.


----------



## Roller83 (Dec 18, 2010)

ian222 said:


> Yeah but mine chatters on full boost which isnt right, part boost and its alright.


Hmmmm. If it were an RST I'd b able to tell ya more. But I'm new to TT's and am learning the ropes... Suppose it's possible it has something to do with the valve delete. Does that valve have any direct hoses to the DV?


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

The cone design has slots. This is designed to give you that sound.

I might take a vid today for you. I have a Split R set to hybrid. I very much doubt you have turbo chatter, it is just the air expelling and chattering over the cone slots.


----------



## Roller83 (Dec 18, 2010)

frakay100 said:


> The cone design has slots. This is designed to give you that sound.
> 
> I might take a vid today for you. I have a Split R set to hybrid. I very much doubt you have turbo chatter, it is just the air expelling and chattering over the cone slots.


Alright mate. Gone a bit quiet on the body kit front. How's it going?

So the split r one is designed to reproduce the same sound as the flutter is what ya saying Frase?

That's good as I don't want actuall turbo stall on my TT to b honest as it does have negative strain on ya turbos life...

Seen as I only see ur car in traffic from, at closest' 2 cars bk I couldn't hear her under any beans. Lol


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

> Alright mate. Gone a bit quiet on the body kit front. How's it going?


Guess you don't know how much time is needed to make carbon fibre  lots

Still doing other things on the car, it is not mt biggest priority getting the kit on. I have to ensure I have all the engine parts on order.


----------



## Roller83 (Dec 18, 2010)

frakay100 said:


> > Alright mate. Gone a bit quiet on the body kit front. How's it going?
> 
> 
> Guess you don't know how much time is needed to make carbon fibre  lots
> ...


No idea what so ever... Haha.

Yea I guess u got slot of plans on ya plate in terms of upgrades so kit just ticks along with it...

If u ever need a helping hand or what ever gis a shout mate


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Ian I have a split r and is exactly how you describe but only since a had my map done, mine flutters quite loudly at any speed if you jab the throttle then let off, it certainly doesn't just dump like you would expect. Not really that bothered if the turbo goes in the end it's done 85k so I would just replace with a hybrid


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

frakay100 said:


> > Alright mate. Gone a bit quiet on the body kit front. How's it going?
> 
> 
> Guess you don't know how much time is needed to make carbon fibre  lots
> ...


Pffft I made some carbon cycle wings for our blade engined car the other day :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

frakay100 said:


> The cone design has slots. This is designed to give you that sound.
> 
> I might take a vid today for you. I have a Split R set to hybrid. I very much doubt you have turbo chatter, it is just the air expelling and chattering over the cone slots.


Ok, if you can get a vid then nice one. By the way you cruising around near Covent graden about 6pm were ya?

Glen, sounds as if yours is the same then.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

ian222 said:


> That doesnt work on mine, maybe it has something to do with the n249 bypass.


My bypass was done today and now have chatter :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

So its gotta be related to that then?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Most definitely... I'm going to have a fiddle and if no joy I will be do the un bypass mod :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Good at least i know, i am going to re connect the 249 and see what i get, if i get a normal split r sound then it shell stay like that. I do love the sound of the chatter but not at a cost.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

No just spent an hour messing with it, put the 249 back on and it still does it now back with the 007 and all is good again, weird.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

That's a bit weird mate :?


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

ian222 said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> > The cone design has slots. This is designed to give you that sound.
> ...


On Saturday? Yeah I was driving to Tottenham Court Road up Denmark Street at around 6:15 

Were you in your TT? I always keep an eye out for modded TTs but didn't see you


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Bikerz said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> > > Alright mate. Gone a bit quiet on the body kit front. How's it going?
> ...


I should have said "Guess you don't know how much time is needed for a lazy person like me"


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

ian222 said:


> I have the neuspeed as well. Does sound great.


I loved it for about 10 minutes, but then started to annoy me after that. lol Must be getting old.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

frakay100 said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > frakay100 said:
> ...


No i was waiting for our coach to pick me and the mrs up. Your car looked good, the split r sounded good as well. :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah I couldn't make the video but had a feeling you might be in Covent Garden so drove it up there to give you a live demo 

haha thanks. I am actually going to put the bung it soon. I think there is a bit if a flat spot that wasn't there before so I will try the bung and make it fully recirc, see how that feels.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Swapped my vaccum hoses around and chatter now gone


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hark said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the neuspeed as well. Does sound great.
> ...


I'm still on the fence about mine too. Had it on about 9 months so far :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Any more detail on that? What vacuum hoses mate?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I left the small one to the T piece connected, and blocked off the one from the Y piece and all good.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

No sorry, not sure what your on about lol.

So you still have the 249 bypassed??


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Coming up from the inlet manifold is two little hoses, one goes to the T piece and one to the Y. I initially blocked of the one from the T piece but now reconnected and blocked the Y one instead... so bypass now all working.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Have you got a apx or bam?

I have a bam and only one hose which comes up from the inlet and into a t piece. No y piece in my engine.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

APX... the original and the best


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't know if it still relevant... you have worked out the issue?

Here is a video so you can hear the BOV and I am in disguise to keep my anonymity :lol: 






Frase


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice one mate, yeah thats how mine was sounding i have the 007 back on now. If that is normal then i will put it back on, but like you i had a little flat spot between 3-4000rpm which has gone now the 007 is on.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I am going to put the bung in mine so it will work the same as the 007. I think that is the way it is supposed to sound but I have felt the performance is slightly worse which is probably due to some of it blowing to atmosphere.

I find the noise annoying too  Good to hear the 007 has sorted your issue.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

sorry to revive this thread but I think mine has been put back together wrong im running s2000 filter and forge 007 and it was fine then I had my cambelt and water pump changed and now im getting massive chatter........ could it be tha the vaccum hoses have been played with or anything else ?


----------



## hamilton (May 10, 2012)

I think an Audi with a Turbo ruins the car. It doesn't need a turbo


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

hamilton said:


> I think an Audi with a Turbo ruins the car. It doesn't need a turbo


good input...... on a 2011 thread


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Nath, mines quite loud mind.... and its running spot on ..... no leaks, things been put on the wrong way etc... its perfect just loud ....


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

maryanne1986 said:


> Nath, mines quite loud mind.... and its running spot on ..... no leaks, things been put on the wrong way etc... its perfect just loud ....


don't get me wrong its always been loud..... but its making a completely different noise now proper dshshshshshshshs when I change rather than it used to just suck on accel and then a big pssssssshhhh when I change gear


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Nathanho123 said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Nath, mines quite loud mind.... and its running spot on ..... no leaks, things been put on the wrong way etc... its perfect just loud ....
> ...


have you heard mine?


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

maryanne1986 said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne1986 said:
> ...


nope show me  ha
im not bothered so much as its not lost power and I heard a few people have the same noise but it didn't do it last week that's what im saying is what could have changed when he was fiddling with her


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Nathanho123 said:


> nope show me  ha
> im not bothered so much as its not lost power and I heard a few people have the same noise but it didn't do it last week that's what im saying is what could have changed when he was fiddling with her


maybe i should pop down somepoint let me know when your in


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

maryanne1986 said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> > nope show me  ha
> ...


have u got an iphone could message me a video ? if not pop passed later you no where I live..


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

nah no iphone i still live in the dark ages ......

you in all day? or is the car still in the garage ?

you will have to keep a listen out for the car later ..


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

ahh I should have known !... im in work till about 2 gimme a text later and let me know where you are


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

txt me let me know when you fin


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry to revive an old thread but I'm now getting chatter and I'm abit confused after reading this as to weather it's right or not

Basically here is the story

Car was over reving on gear change so changed the std dv for a forge. 007 fake from eBay and was still over reving dose'nt mater what spring I put in, I'm now running on yellow. ( Thats another thing) 
New air filter and massive loud psssssststst with verry little chatter when changing at 3.5k

Last night i put on a debaffled charge pipe on and when changing gear at about 3.5k it chatters like mad 
Is this normal I don't mind if It is but if its not why would the debaffle make it more noticeable...

Thanks


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

don't know much about the over revving tbh mate all I learnt with my chatter was my forge 007 was sticking (gave it a clean and was fine) and also my intercooler hose wasn't on properly which made all the difference as u can imagine ! sure someone with more info will be along to help you !

Also I think the fake dv is probably a crap idea too but again I could be wrong, good luck man !


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks mate,

will check all the pipes tonight make sure i put them all on right,

well i say fake dv but its just a cheeper version of the forge (http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... hp?pid=379) seen a few reviews on line that say they are good.... 
tbh i got it to see if i could get rid of the over reving lol  
will take it out again and give it a clean but i was getting the same dv noise with the std one as i was getting with the new one

its only since changing the debaffled charge pipe that im getting the massive chatter noise  lol


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

I found a vid on YouTube of the chatter noise I was getting it was ridiculous have a look through my posts if you got time to ... even though there's shit loads of debate about if its good or bad like some people say delete the DV completely and others say you have to have one I knew that mine was normal one day and then the next day it was chattering like an old Scooby or evo ! so in my head I knew it wasn't good whatever was happening but yee it turned out to be my lower intercooler hose on the right the one that's hard to see it wasn't pushed all the way on so it was sucking air in...

with the risk of sounding like a fool I think the over rev thing on gear changes is to do with clutch switch or or dv or in the odd case throttle bodies can have something to do with it like I said A GURU will be along shortly to correct me... as in most cases with switches and what not your best off having vag scan !


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

cool thanks ive had a look at the video in this thread and mine sounds the same as it, maybe a little more tbh,

yea i though the over reving was clutch switch but ive replaced that all ready and still doing the same thing which is why i replaced the dv unsure if i broke the new clutch switch when i put it in, might try and get another one just to see lol

yea thats what is making me think i didnt get it yesterday only started today after putting in the debaffled pipe

thanks for all the help


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I was just going to suggest the clutch switch but see you've been there already. They are easy to damage though, so you may have broke it on install. I've read that they can be damaged if you push the plunger in too far when you're fitting it.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

ok cool ill get another one and see if it fixes it

now back to the turbo chatter 

would the debaffled pipe make this noise more noticable ?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I was about to buy an eBay DV (Forge copy) to get rid of the chatter - but dont want to chuck £35 away if its not going to make a difference ..


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

got 2 videos

can someone confim if this is ok or not

only started after putting in a debaffled charge pipe





thanks


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

sounds exactly like mine did ! have u checked the hose I told you that wasn't on properly on mine ?
easiest way is underneath take a few bits of trim off and you will see it... WAK was kind enough to phone me and go through a few things with me but it was none of the usual culprits it was as simple as my intercooler hose now being on as it should !!

good luck dude report back asap


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

will check it when i can if i have any free time over weekend, dont think its lower hose tho, as only thing thats changed is charge pipe im going to check the top pipes tonight to make sure they are on ok, as from what you are saying sounds likes ive not put on back on correctly


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Whilst changing charge pipe u pipe have damaged or not connected one of the vaccum pipes up properly check all of them as they controll the dv goood luck dude


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi mate yea I've just re checked them all

They seem ok going to get some soapy water and put on pipes see if I can see a leek


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Tha ka for the help Nathan found the problem to be the pipe between the intake and the dv was being pressed together

How sorted and it sounds like this


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

anthony_839 said:


> Tha ka for the help Nathan found the problem to be the pipe between the intake and the dv was being pressed together
> 
> How sorted and it sounds like this


no problem buddy i only know as i recentley learnt alot about it with my problems... with out the guys on here we would be screwed !!!!

now enjoy her buddy


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Nathanho123 said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> > Tha ka for the help Nathan found the problem to be the pipe between the intake and the dv was being pressed together
> ...


+1


----------

